# Broker Review - ForexFS



## dasmith1973 (13 August 2009)

I am aware of another aussie fx broker ForexFS (www.forexfs.com) but haven't tried them (& no this isn't spam).  Has anybody tried them? any feedback?

While they advertise fixed spread, instant execution & accept any type of (mt4 ea) trading,  the demo shows the spreads are ok (not brilliant but ok) & on top of that they charge commission...double dipping I think but if they are stable they may be of interest.

Anyway, any feedback appreciated.


----------



## dasmith1973 (18 August 2009)

wow.. no reviews, does this mean noone uses this broker?


----------



## Forex FS (26 October 2011)

Hi dasmith1973,

Clearly this isn't really meant as a reply to your query. However, we only just stumbled upon this thread and thought it best to clarify that we do not charge any commissions.

We offer competitive spreads on over 30 currency pairs, typically 1.8 to 3 pip spreads on the major currency pairs. Of course considering the volatility of the market at the moment, there may be times when market conditions cause spreads to widen beyond our typical spreads. 

Cheers,
The Team at Forex FS


----------

